# FS: Monster stock Tigrinus Black Arowanad Spotted gar and super Red severums



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I regret I have to sell my stock as I have been in a bad ATV accident and havent worked in 3 weeks 
selling 20" Tigrinus Reduced $600
Black arowana 24"+SOLD

spotted gar 16" Pending
super red severums large 7-8" 50$ each All Sold

more pics to come


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Good luck with the sale...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi your box is full tried to reply to your pm lol so here's my message:

OK deal I live in Agassiz I'll be out your way Thursday afternoon or early evening would this be fine for pick up?

Bob


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Bump for nice fish bob youve gotta keep some fish. Wish i could take the arrow but wont work for me at the moment


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob, I hope you have a speedy recovery. I can't believe you are selling your beloved tigrinus. The rest of the fish, fine. But not the tigrinue


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

They all look good for my tank but I am so busy to take care more fish now


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for kind words I wouldn't sell but I have been given ultimatum and I'm broke either my Atv's or tank so I had to choose tank


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Easy choice then fish dont hurt you hahaha


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Bob.Hope you get better.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob, ditch the ATV's. Better for your body.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 scrap the atv's..

and you already have some beasts ,


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone I know i should its both are my passions and getting fish like this again will be very very tough


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they make new and better , faster quads daily... all im saying ,


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Bumpity bumpity bump !!!!!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Make me offers people prices are not set in stone red severums are pending from day 1 pickup is Thursday


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon! (and +1 for selling the ATVs)


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Bump bump bob has alot of great healthy fish i have bought lots and lots of fish off him with no issues or sickness and im getting his arrow also


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Gar now 80$
Tigrinus catfish 20" just measured him now $700 Obo


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Pm'd For Gar


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Gar sold and being held


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice glad its working out for you ... free bump... i want that tig but i have to find a buyer for one or more of my kids first....buy 2 get 1 free maybe lol


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

TIGRINUS reduced for quick sale 600$


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

wow..... 600$ for that tig.... you're pretty much giving her away for free bob!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Tig sold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

